# Liquidzigong has quit the PSP scene.



## stanleyopar2000 (Dec 2, 2010)

This means no more Prometheus and no way to play Monster Hunter Portable 3rd...

What else will we do? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





a shitty day for the PSP scene indeed...


What he said on his blog : 



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> Really sorry, all in support of my players!
> 
> Current developments far beyond my imagination. My own personal safety is completely not be guaranteed. I've already started rumors around arrested. To this end, I will completely break out PSP community, let Prometheus system will disappear forever in the history of the corner of the bar. As for the monster hunter hack, you can go to seek foreigners, they should be able to break in a week or several weeks.
> 
> ...



Source

no more Prometheus.

No Monster Hunter 3rd Patch

No NOTHING.


The Dark_AleX Fiasco all over again.

makes you wonder the reason why HE quit if he was threatened like this in the same manner....

let's hope another individual takes his place...we need a voice to speak out and rebel against Big Sony


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Dec 2, 2010)

I never used Prometheus to begin with.


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Dec 2, 2010)

Wow does anything good happen to the PSP scene?


----------



## Paarish (Dec 2, 2010)

We're doomed! Doomed!


----------



## xdmario1 (Dec 2, 2010)

Perfect, Now what do we do ?


----------



## Ryukouki (Dec 2, 2010)

*cheers*

Wooo, another reason to hate the PSP! As long as Duodecim 012 Dissidia Final Fantasy works when it comes out I'll be happy!


----------



## ojsinnerz. (Dec 2, 2010)

Doesn't affect me much. I mean, I dislike using UMDs and all, but I purchase my games in the first place anyway.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Dec 2, 2010)

I've always just used the PSP 3000 with ChickHen and GEN-C (Full), and just get patched games


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Dec 2, 2010)

Ryukouki said:
			
		

> *cheers*
> 
> Wooo, another reason to hate the PSP! As long as Duodecim 012 Dissidia Final Fantasy works when it comes out I'll be happy!




once word get's out...ALL the damn companies are going to use this new protection that Monster Hunter 3rd has....

look what happened with the Gi Joe Rise of Cobra 5.55 crap...

every damn psp dev went ape shit over it

and their probably going even more ape SHITTER due to the fact that their won't be a new patch...

you can bet your ASS the new dissida will have protection


----------



## Chris_Skylock (Dec 2, 2010)

i never liked prometheus anyway. good ridence. but it was a nice try to improve what GEN has been wrecked with


----------



## Joe88 (Dec 2, 2010)

still using M33 5.00-6 with torkys 6.30 plugin 
have not yet encounted a problem...


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Dec 2, 2010)

Joe88 said:
			
		

> still using M33 5.00-6 with torkys 6.30 plugin
> have not yet encounted a problem...




if you want to play all the new PSP games you will...


----------



## Maplemage (Dec 2, 2010)

Never ever bought a PSP Game.


----------



## Goli (Dec 2, 2010)

I don't care about MHP3, but what will happen to T3B!? And Dissidia 012?! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



If the PSP scene gets even more stale I'm so going to OFW after I finish all my pirated games.


----------



## Slyakin (Dec 2, 2010)

Pshhh. PSP. Bah.


Too bad though.


----------



## kwanying (Dec 2, 2010)

To my understanding:
You all get to play the newer games on your older firmware (m33, gen d3, or what ever) cause its patched with prometheus.
Without patch u have to play it with prometheus firmware.

Basically without prometheus there will be no patch, without the patch it won't run on your what ever non-prometheus firmware.


----------



## GreatZimkogway (Dec 2, 2010)

Well THAT certainly sucks.  Why is it that it's the PSP that sees this constantly and not the DS scene?


----------



## Joe88 (Dec 2, 2010)

shinkukage09 said:
			
		

> Well THAT certainly sucks.  Why is it that it's the PSP that sees this constantly and not the DS scene?


maybe becuase there is just a few people they actually make flashcart os's, and the rest are teams that do it for profit


----------



## Zeroneo (Dec 2, 2010)

ShadowSoldier said:
			
		

> I've always just used the PSP 3000 with ChickHen and GEN-C (Full), and just get patched games


You do know that the one who made the patches was LZ right?


We can only hope that someone else starts making patches.


----------



## prowler (Dec 2, 2010)

I don't even play on my PSP that much anymore (and when I do, all the games I want to play work anyway) so I don't care, the PSP scene is shit and always will be shit.

But when T3B and Monster Hunter come out in English (hopefully they will) I will be buying them.


----------



## Infinite Zero (Dec 2, 2010)

I don't have a PSP anymore so I can't feel any sympathy. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Nah, just jokin. Sucks for others, I guess.


----------



## 431unknown (Dec 2, 2010)

It sucks, that's for sure. Hopefully someone else picks up the reigns tho.


----------



## Goli (Dec 2, 2010)

prowler_ said:
			
		

> I don't even play on my PSP that much anymore (and when I do, all the games I want to play work anyway) so I don't care, the PSP scene is shit and always will be shit.
> 
> But when T3B and Monster Hunter come out in English (hopefully they will) I will be buying them.


It's already been confirmed that T3B is coming over. SE has already even released some English trailers.
Also, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 at your avatar.


----------



## Paarish (Dec 2, 2010)

We stil have TN don't we???


----------



## Rydian (Dec 2, 2010)

30084pm said:
			
		

> We stil have TN don't we???


Homebrew, not ISO loading (officially).


----------



## Paarish (Dec 2, 2010)

Rydian said:
			
		

> 30084pm said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I mainly use PSP for homebrew anyway


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Dec 2, 2010)

Zeroneo said:
			
		

> ShadowSoldier said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




the legendary Birth By Sleep .PRX crack that hacked the Kingdom HEarts : Birth BY Sleep UMD Protection

WAS LZ.


----------



## jalaneme (Dec 2, 2010)

oh dear, i wonder what is going to happen with god eater burst then 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i was looking forward to that.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Dec 2, 2010)

*Looks at PSP*

5.50 GEN-D3
Alright then. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I don't even play many PSP games. I do, but not many, so this doesn't affect me too badly, though it's obviously bad for others.


----------



## Goli (Dec 2, 2010)

So... appearently Prometheus 4 leaked. Supposedly it only works on 1000 and 2000s, I've not tested it out myself though.


----------



## luke_c (Dec 2, 2010)

Well this certainly sucks, I don't care so much for the Prometheus firmware, but the module is sadly going along with it, along with our chances of playing any new games.


----------



## chrisrlink (Dec 2, 2010)

wait if i read right he thinks his life was threatened correct im starting to wonder if Sony has ties to the Yakuza


----------



## fgghjjkll (Dec 2, 2010)

Damn the guy who leaked his IRL details.
Now his life in endangered, and we don't get updates.


----------



## GreatZimkogway (Dec 3, 2010)

Sonyakuza, anyone?  And really, he was an idiot for letting his details get slipped...


----------



## 8BitWalugi (Dec 3, 2010)

Prom-4 was leaked. MH3P works. The future, though, looks bad.


----------



## Rydian (Dec 3, 2010)

shinkukage09 said:
			
		

> Sonyakuza, anyone?  And really, he was an idiot for letting his details get slipped...


Wait, so the guy was a total-psychic and could not only know what everybody is going to do so he could find the one person on the internet that would spread it, but could also mentally control their body to stop them?

Then yeah, he's totally an idiot for not using those amazing powers to stop them!


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Dec 3, 2010)

8BitWalugi said:
			
		

> Prom-4 was leaked. MH3P works. The future, though, looks bad.




gotcha. will test


----------



## megawalk (Dec 3, 2010)

oh great the sony armageddon all over again
yay!..not >.>


----------

